# Desert Ironwood and African Blackwood Duck Call



## ghost1066 (Apr 11, 2014)

This one is for a member, you know who you are, and I finally got it glued up. I will still do a little fine fitting once the epoxy dries. I don't think it came out to terrible considering it was my first time using either material and sleeving the insert. 

Oh man I just noticed after I started the thread it looks like a duck bill on the side of it in the second pic. In case you wondered yes I did that on purpose

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha it does look like a duck bill. That is one lucky member those are beautiful calls.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 11, 2014)

What insert is that. I have some echos and quack wackers and want to do one


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 11, 2014)

Outstanding Tommy !!!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> What insert is that. I have some echos and quack wackers and want to do one



Tony that is just a plain ol' Echo I turned down. Found the how to by Brent and then sort of figured out how I wanted to do it. I turned it on my 4 jaw chuck. The wooden part was turned using my pen mandrel with jam chucks and my 4 jaw chuck. I cut it a little long then turned a 1/4" tenon so the 4 jaw could hold it while I turned the exhaust then I trimmed the tenon off and finished on pen mandrel.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome I turn my grunts and ducks (with the insert) on a mandrel. I remember Brent had a tutorial I think I saved it. Plan on doing one for a buddy. Thanks


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

Could you link me to the thread where he shows how to make the inserts because I would love to see!


ghost1066 said:


> Tony that is just a plain ol' Echo I turned down. Found the how to by Brent and then sort of figured out how I wanted to do it. I turned it on my 4 jaw chuck. The wooden part was turned using my pen mandrel with jam chucks and my 4 jaw chuck. I cut it a little long then turned a 1/4" tenon so the 4 jaw could hold it while I turned the exhaust then I trimmed the tenon off and finished on pen mandrel.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 14, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Could you link me to the thread where he shows how to make the inserts because I would love to see!


Here ya go Elliot. One thing I changed was making the new insert about 3/8" longer so I could turn a short tenon for my 4 jaw chuck to hold onto. Once I shaped the exhaust end I trimmed the tenon away.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/sleeving-an-echo-duck-call-insert.9501/


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks! Glad we have this forum where call makers could share there secrets!


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful caller!


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous Tommy!

Andrew


----------

